# Home made arrow spinner...$0



## eaglecaps (Nov 4, 2009)

Genius!


----------



## axeforce6 (Sep 15, 2010)

Holy crap...... That's awesome! Lol


----------



## axeforce6 (Sep 15, 2010)

Holy crap...... That's awesome! Lol


----------



## Jester1023 (Dec 16, 2010)

Swell


----------



## Yawna-GO (Nov 15, 2006)

Mount a speaker magnet to the ceiling in your shop..... Works like a champ.


----------



## BLan (Aug 16, 2010)

Dairy King said:


> I got bored waiting for my arrow spinner to come in the mail so I decided to make my own. Found out one of my Rages has a little wobble. It's been through a deer though :thumbs_up What do you think?


I see a real issue with this picture, your Bunn is empty! LOL Never thought of that, I'll have to give it a try.


----------



## Skunkworkx (Apr 2, 2011)

Now that'll work......until you need a drink of coffee  but then a 3rd cup would work too :wink: lol


----------



## jtfoodguy (Sep 19, 2011)

*That's what makes this forum great!*

I love the great ideas. I seem to always over think these things and I love it when someone takes it down to it's simplest form.
Thanks


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

That'll work!


----------



## rdhj (Dec 29, 2010)

good idea..how do you spin the arrow and keep it spinning long enough to look at


----------



## cannonman (Nov 29, 2008)

That would be way to easy. I usually need to spend several hours and twice as much money as the original product costs or I don't feel like I've done anything. 
Just kidding, that's a great idea!:thumbs_up


----------



## Orian (Jun 26, 2011)

To take it to another level, add some graphite dust to the BH point then hold a piece of paper touching
the point and spin the arrow. If it's out of center it will draw a circle. 

P.S. You may want to add another coffee cup and put it right next to one of the other two cups,
use your index finger to spin the arrow inbetween the paired cups so as not to flex the arrow
with your finger pressure.

Seems I got a bit high tech. here.


----------



## cupeater (Aug 3, 2011)

You could get some exotic wood, like zebrawood or rosewood, mount the cups on an adjustable rack to accomodate different length arrows. Then mount a small motor out of a, well, let's say out of small electric fan. Get some pillow blocks and pulleys to gear it down. Then make the whole thing portable with some chair casters.

Could get the whole thing done for under $200. Unless you wanted to maybe sit in it, but why would you want to do that? Just stick with the non-sitting one, IMO.

Ok, ok, I had my fun. Honestly, though .. great idea, Dairy King. Love this forum.


----------



## TargetShooter2 (Dec 10, 2010)

that's using your dipstick Jimmy :wink:


----------



## jimmybackstap (Feb 8, 2011)

older cabinet door lock rollers work good. ill try and find it and post pics. i just dont use it anything anymore. but thats awsome, it amazing what we do when we are bored. it actually kinda scary.


----------



## empty hull (Jul 18, 2010)

Nice!  Tim


----------



## Dairy King (Oct 14, 2004)

I'm glad everyone actually enjoyed this. I was standing at the counter trying to think of something, I turned around and saw coffee cups on the other counter and I almost slapped myself because it was painfully obvious lol


----------



## Jathinkysaurus (Oct 8, 2006)

Very nice. Probably the only arrow spinner with ceramic bearings, making it the most high-tech spinner available.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

I love it!


----------



## B.Hunter (May 4, 2009)

ttt


----------



## coilguy (Oct 3, 2012)

If those were Easton mugs you could probably get twice as much for that contraption.........

CG


----------



## ctdflyboy (Sep 7, 2011)

Awesome idea...glad I saw it before I ordered a spinner


----------



## GOOSE96 (Oct 13, 2011)

Yawna-GO said:


> Mount a speaker magnet to the ceiling in your shop..... Works like a champ.



Now this is cool,Great way to keep arrows up and out of the way till you want them.And you can always find junk speakers somewhere.


----------



## Drawin Deadly (Jan 15, 2009)

GOOSE96 said:


> Now this is cool,Great way to keep arrows up and out of the way till you want them.And you can always find junk speakers somewhere.


I dont get it?


----------



## GOOSE96 (Oct 13, 2011)

The magnet holds the steel tips which are connected to the arrows.The magnet is taken out of a old speaker.


----------



## crazygary (Sep 28, 2009)

I love the coffee cup idea. Is the magnet purely a storage thing? How do you spin test an arrow hanging from a magnet?


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Dairy King said:


> I got bored waiting for my arrow spinner to come in the mail so I decided to make my own. Found out one of my Rages has a little wobble. It's been through a deer though :thumbs_up What do you think?


:wink: How much are you selling them for!!!!!!


----------



## PJ_WI (Feb 5, 2003)

Yawna-GO said:


> Mount a speaker magnet to the ceiling in your shop..... Works like a champ.


You need to market that as a fast and quite second arrow in the treestand. Just mount it on the bow hanger, no sound minimum movement.


----------



## Kaizoku (Dec 23, 2011)

PJ_WI said:


> You need to market that as a fast and quite second arrow in the treestand. Just mount it on the bow hanger, no sound minimum movement.


There would be a problem for those who use aluminum ferrules where the blades are recessed from the tip. Would need blades at the tip or steel ferrules.


----------



## GregBS (Oct 30, 2010)

Kaizoku said:


> There would be a problem for those who use aluminum ferrules where the blades are recessed from the tip. Would need blades at the tip or steel ferrules.


You'd bee hard pressed to find a broadhead that does not have a steel tip.

I like the magnet idea.


----------



## otterlakexbow (May 13, 2012)

eaglecaps said:


> Genius!


x2, why cant I think of shat like that??:embara:


----------

